# Tractor and Truck pulls, Bowling Green, OH Aug 19-21, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Get down and dirty in the mud. Tractor and truck pulling! Here is a link:

http://www.pulltown.com/schedule.htm


----------

